# 2 cool old school tools.



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2016)

The company I work for needed some plastic strip sanded down and thicknessed for a job they are doing. I took them to a wood working and custom door and furniture shop. The owner said come on back and invited me into his shop while he ran the strip through one of his huge drum sanders. It's always very cool to go into someone else's shop but especially this place as it is very professional and has some really large old American iron. Like a huge multi stage self feeding molding machine, about 20' long I would guess.
A 16" Moak jointer, like an oliver.

How about this giant bandsaw with a very cool roller fence for resawing. Easaly a couple of feet taller than me and all cast iron!.



How about this one, a cast iron 36" jointer!! Notice that direct drive motor for the cutter head.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 18, 2016)

Awesome looking old iron.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2016)

You should have seen the clamp rack in this shop!!!


----------



## Tony (Mar 18, 2016)

I could spend all day in a place light that. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 18, 2016)

Very cool. I love that bandsaw!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice iron for sure.


----------

